# Bleaching



## Raisenbrand08 (May 28, 2005)

Hey..I was wondering if anyone has ever got there maltese bleached out? I want to get Daisy bleached out..But i'm trying to find a groomer that does it! Where do i begin? Email me please and let me know! [email protected] Thanx!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Are you bleaching the tear stains out? You should not do this unless you have resolved the root cause of the tearing. Once bleached, the area will become very dry and be more prone to staining. It will not be wise to bleach again as the hair can become so dry that it breaks off.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

After my Sassy was finished with her teething I bleached her tear stains out. I was a little afraid of drying the hair too much so I did not leave it on long enough the first time and had to do it again (I waited about a month.) It is something that you have to be very very careful doing. I do not know that I would trust anyone to do that for me. I would only do it myself. What I did was mix human hair bleach base with 20 vol. creme peroxide. The creme base is not as harsh as the liquid. I applied it to the stains and then wrapped the hair in foil. Just like when ladies get their hair foiled in the salon. That way it kept her from licking the bleach product and also kept some of the fumes from her eyes. Also, remember that bleach swells as it processes so do not get too close to the eyes and keep a close watch on things. I could post pictures if you would like to see them of the before, during, and after.


----------



## Raisenbrand08 (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 13 2005, 11:01 PM
> *After my Sassy was finished with her teething I bleached her tear stains out. I was a little afraid of drying the hair too much so I did not leave it on long enough the first time and had to do it again (I waited about a month.) It is something that you have to be very very careful doing. I do not know that I would trust anyone to do that for me. I would only do it myself. What I did was mix human hair bleach base with 20 vol. creme peroxide. The creme base is not as harsh as the liquid. I applied it to the stains and then wrapped the hair in foil. Just like when ladies get their hair foiled in the salon. That way it kept her from licking the bleach product and also kept some of the fumes from her eyes. Also, remember that bleach swells as it processes so do not get too close to the eyes and keep a close watch on things. I could post pictures if you would like to see them of the before, during, and after.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109530*


[/QUOTE]

I would like to do Daisy's hole body..thats why i wanted to do a professional. B/c she wouldnt let me do that her. But if its someone else she doesn't know..she would be good. I wouldnt even know where to get the stuff you use! But yea i would love to see before and after pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raisenbrand08_@Oct 14 2005, 05:56 PM
> *I would like to do Daisy's hole body..thats why i wanted to do a professional. B/c she wouldnt let me do that her. But if its someone else she doesn't know..she would be good. I wouldnt even know where to get the stuff you use! But yea i would love to see before and after pics!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109774*


[/QUOTE]

Her whole body!!







Just curious why in the world you would want to do that to her?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy_@Oct 14 2005, 05:29 PM
> *I guess
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I am wondering why also...








Have you tried a good whitening shampoo?


----------



## Raisenbrand08 (May 28, 2005)

Does everyone think i'm nuts now?? LOL...Okay here is the reason..Daisy LOVES to be outside! And get into all the dirt and WATER! ...But i am having pictures done of her..And a birthday party for her..And yes i have whitenin shampoo...But before the day is done she is filthy again! And i can't keep bathin her everyday..Shes got some stuff coming up and i really want her to be white. And i see the maltese of britney spears..and p diddy..and there always super white! And i want daisy for all the things she has coming up.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raisenbrand08_@Oct 16 2005, 12:50 PM
> *Does everyone think i'm nuts now?? LOL...Okay here is the reason..Daisy LOVES to be outside! And get into all the dirt and WATER! ...But i am having pictures done of her..And a birthday party for her..And yes i have whitenin shampoo...But before the day is done she is filthy again! And i can't keep bathin her everyday..Shes got some stuff coming up and i really want her to be white. And i see the maltese of britney spears..and p diddy..and there always super white! And i want daisy for all the things she has coming up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110224*


[/QUOTE]


I think the only solution is to keep her inside as much as you can. *Tink* is pretty white all of the time, but she only goes out to go potty. I am afraid to leave her out too long for fear of her getting warbles again (previous post titled "This is really gross...poor *Tink*). Also, we have hawks flying around and they will pick up small dogs, cats, etc. Maybe you could just keep Daisy inside more until you have the pictures, etc. done of her. I know it will be hard. Good luck!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I use a good whitening shampoo that works great. Puddles pees on his front leg some time and the shampoo keeps his leg as white as this body. No way would I beach my dog, never know what the side effects could be to the hair (his hair is like cotton). 

I have also spend many $$ on tear stain removers and cover ups. Well, since I stop smoking in the house and around him, the stains are all gone. Now I only wash his face every other day with only water.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You mentioned she was dirty - is she stained from being outside? My kids spend time outside too but I usually wash them or wipe them down when they come in. As you can see from the photos, they are as white as they can get. They are all different shades of white but very white still.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I personally don't think it's a great idea to bleach them. I think you should use whitening shampoo or maybe even bluing (found in your detergent isle). There skin is way way way more sensitive than ours and I don't think it's worth bleaching their hair and drying not only their hair but their skin. It's not comfortable for them to have too dry of skin. One of my babies' skin was soooo dry one winter that he was making himself bleed scratching himself. Also, if Daisy goes outside alot, then bleached or not, she'll get dirty.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I would be too afraid to do a total body bleach. That chemical over the entire body would be too much and you would take a chance on burning her tender skin. When I bleached Sassy's muzzle hair or the part that tear stains during teething, the product never touched her tender skin. Maybe you could use a clarifying shampoo or even give her a quick rinse with some household hydrogen peroxide. You said that her constant rolling in the dirt and water keep her dirty and dingy. Just a word of caution......when you bleach the hair it can (keyword can) become more porus and therefore make the hair even easier to get dirty. You could try powdering her hair with corn starch and they brushing it out good before her pictures. A lot of people use powders on stained areas to make them appear lighter. Those are the only things I can think of beside limiting her outside adventures. Again, I would not do a total body bleach. If you decide to do it anyway make sure the person who does this does a skin patch test. You don't want to end up in the ER with a Malt burned from chemicals. This could land you in jail. I'm not trying to scare you but I am a licensed cosmetologist and I have seen chemical burns (not my doing) but I have still seen them. Not pretty, and a little Malt would be in torment. Professionals can touch up photos and adjust the color so if you are concerned about her color talk with your photographer about this beforehand.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raisenbrand08_@Oct 16 2005, 12:50 PM
> *Does everyone think i'm nuts now?? LOL...Okay here is the reason..Daisy LOVES to be outside! And get into all the dirt and WATER! ...But i am having pictures done of her..And a birthday party for her..And yes i have whitenin shampoo...But before the day is done she is filthy again! And i can't keep bathin her everyday..Shes got some stuff coming up and i really want her to be white. And i see the maltese of britney spears..and p diddy..and there always super white! And i want daisy for all the things she has coming up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110224*


[/QUOTE]
Just because you bleach her doesnt mean that she will be clean all of the time, she will still be look dirty. I dont think it is a good idea to bleach your baby.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I struggled with the idea of bleaching Rex's face for his birthday pictures or using a cover up. When it came down to it I decided to have Rex's birthday pictures of him, the love of my life, just how he was. I dont care that his hair on his face wasnt perfectly white for his pictures, I am not perfect and dont expect him to be. I don't regret my decision and the pictures are beautiful to me. I just couldnt put him through the bleaching or take the risk of any complications for a cosmetic reason. I dont think you are nuts, because I thought that way too, but that is just my two cents worth!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko spends at least an hour outside a day (broken up into 2 trips). We just keep his hair short and wash his feet after every walk!!! He still looks white to me!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the best advice is to wash her with whitening shampoo as close as you can to the time you're taking pictures. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Oct 16 2005, 10:33 PM
> *Miko spends at least an hour outside a day (broken up into 2 trips).  We just keep his hair short and wash his feet after every walk!!!  He still looks white to me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110383*


[/QUOTE]

How is it that I have never seen Miko pictures before?! Miko is gorgeous!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

You could try a calk spray.. I think they use itfor show dogs in the ring. You will have to get it at a groomin store. It is temporay and will cover up any yellow or dirty stains on the coat temporarly. It washes right off and smells like baby power.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 17 2005, 10:35 AM
> *You could try a calk spray.. I think they use itfor show dogs in the ring.  You will have to get it at a groomin store.  It is temporay and will cover up any yellow or dirty stains on the coat temporarly.   It washes right off and smells like baby power.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110497*


[/QUOTE]


Chris Christensen sells the chalk, it is $4. here is the website.
I have never used it but the instructions that I read on the website sounds easy enough. If you get it I would like to know how if works....if you are satisfied with it or not.

http://www.chrissystems.com/chris_stix.htm


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I have used the Chris Stix on my show hav (he has some beard stains that I am working on) and it was REALLY easy to use and worked well. I dipped the stick in water and used my fingers to apply it to the areas I was trying to cover, once it dried I used a toothbrush to comb thru and it looked great. I did not use a lot of it because I didn't want it to be noticeable to the judge, but it definitely worked well and I would definitely use it again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Uh oh, another CC product to put on the list! The face comb is next, but for $4, might have to add this to my order!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Oct 17 2005, 05:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it that I have never seen Miko pictures before?! Miko is gorgeous!









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110461
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the complement, Rexsmom!! Rex is adorable himself!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I have ordered the Chris Stix-and am anxious to get it!! I was encouraged to read that you've (Pippinsmom) used it and were happy with it!!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

uh-oh, where's the credit card........Love the Chris Christensen site!!!!


----------

